# Problem with php53-curl-5.3.25



## SirZ (May 17, 2013)

Hello.

Today I tr*i*ed to update php53-curl-5.3.24 to php53-curl-5.3.25 from ports. In the compilation process I have an error:


```
/usr/bin/ld: /usr/local/lib/libssl.a(s2_clnt.o): relocation R_X86_64_32 against `a local symbol' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC
/usr/local/lib/libssl.a: could not read symbols: Bad value
*** [./curl.la] Error code 1
```

My system is FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE-p3 amd64.

I*'m* trying to find *an* answer to this problem *o*n mailing lists *and* *G*oogle but I found nothing.


----------



## SirZ (May 19, 2013)

Nobody know*s* how to solve this problem?  Or maybe you need from me some additional information?


----------



## SirZ (May 19, 2013)

Solved. I just deinstalled openssl (ports version), upgraded php53-curl and installed openssl again. This is an openssl problem.


----------

